# new WWII movie



## Thorlifter (Oct 11, 2006)

Have you seen the trailer for Flags of our Fathers? I saw it last night for the first time. It's directed by Clint Eastwood and Steven Speilberg and it's about the flag raising at Iwo Jima.

Check it out here:
Flags of Our Fathers Movie - Official Site of Movie Directed by Clint Eastwood


----------



## evangilder (Oct 11, 2006)

We have discussed this film in other threads. This trailer looks good. The Rosenthal photo is one that still puts a lump in my throat and has such a powerful effect.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeap cant wait to see this movie. The book is really good as well.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 11, 2006)

I have the book, want to read it, but the navy keeps giving me stacks of pubs to read!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 11, 2006)

evangilder said:


> We have discussed this film in other threads. This trailer looks good. The Rosenthal photo is one that still puts a lump in my throat and has such a powerful effect.



Ah, sorry for the duplication. I looked around but didn't see it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 12, 2006)

is there any more info about that photo because i wouldn't be at all supprised hear it was staged not long after the capture of the island............


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 12, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> is there any more info about that photo because i wouldn't be at all supprised hear it was staged not long after the capture of the island............


the original raising of the flag was not photographed but it was done again soon after for the photo . This is the second movie on that subject the fiirst was about Ira Hayes one of the guys who helped raise it and his subsequent tragic life


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2006)

No, the second flag raising was not a staged event. There are pictures of the first flag raising as well. But the famous Rosenthal photo was _not_ staged.

Info about the photo is here:
Fifty Years Later, Iwo Jima Photographer Fights His Own Battle


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 12, 2006)

well my apologies it just proves my security clearance . I was cleared up to rumour


----------

